# Tecumseh H60



## snoplow (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone know where to get parts for these old engines?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Any Tecumseh dealer can get the parts that are still available. I think most parts are still offered because this is a VERY popular engine. 

Mike


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

mikemerrit isn't kidding when he says this is a very popular engine. Most small engine shops can't go more than a week without seeing at least one or two of these things. I know for a fact that carb kits, points & condensor, gaskets, and oil seals are still available for this engine...I'm not sure about internal engine components.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

The rod, piston & rings, valves and cam are all still available the last time I needed them. The rod can be had in an Oregon aftermarket part. Some things that may be NLA are the flywheel and crank.

Mike


----------



## snoplow (Aug 20, 2005)

*parts source*

I would be greatful if you could point me to a good online source.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Try here www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.m-and-d.com/&ei=DuYIQ92XIMjk4AHE5IyqDg


----------

